# 2nd mc what test should I ask for?



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

So my history you can see from my profile. My little baby's heartbeat stopped 2 weeks ago and this morning I have started to bleed. My review appointment is on the sixth of august and I would like to go in with some knowledge about the type of tests I should be asking for. 

If anyone could help I would be so grateful. 

Thanks,
Pat
xx


----------



## jules40:)x (Jun 15, 2011)

Just wanted to say I'm very sorry for your losses. I have had 2 MCs and 2 ectopics but as far as the NHS is concerned they consider, especially if you are the wrong side of 30, that 2 MCs can just be chance. I was told they only investigate if you have had 3 or more xx

Good luck in the rest of your journey xx


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

There are tests your GP can do. Personally I don't think many people have the money or emotional strength to "leave it to chance".

Yes, most GP's say 3 mc's. I had only technically had 2 when I was referred to the rmu (but also 1 ectopic and 1 failed fresh). 

Your GP should be able to test the following: fbc, hormone level check, blood sugar, thyroid profile, ANA's, AMA's and perhaps some thrombophillia tests. I think that would be a good place to start. The other Level 1 tests include the full thrombophillia screen and karyotyping (this only rarely shows a problem). 


all the best

xxx


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Thanks so much ladies for your replies. I am feeling so low at the minute and have fly so ill since the erpc. I need to get a plan in place for the next step. I will see gp nxt week to see if they can do any of the blood tests. 
Pat
xx


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

It may be worth checking out the Immunes and Investigations thread - there's lots of advice on there about testing for recurrent miscarriage http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.msg3904730#msg3904730

Here is another recent post on recurrent miscarriage testing there too - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=323960.0

  KA xxx


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Patbaz

Just a thought, are they giving you anything for PCOS - I took metformin which helped improve the quality and development of my embryos.

KA xxx


----------



## patbaz (May 21, 2010)

Thanks karenanna they have never given me anything for pcos I will ask my consultant at next review in August


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Here's a link to the PCOS boards http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=13.0 lots of info on there about metformin.

KA xxx


----------

